
Guess.js: Libraries for enabling Machine Learning driven experience on the web - pestkranker
https://github.com/guess-js/guess
======
danielsokil
Would be great to have an example of Guess.js with
[https://github.com/sveltejs/sapper](https://github.com/sveltejs/sapper)

------
mooreds
Cool idea and a great application of predictive machine learning. Wise to tie
into Google analytics. Wonder how long until Google acquires them.

~~~
mgechev
Thanks for the thumbs up! We have an abstract report provider which allows
developers to use their favorite analytics platform easily.

Google Analytics is quite convenient - it allows the reuse of already existing
data, and does not require the management of an analytics service.

------
andegre
I'd love to see some examples of this in action. I'm not the best at
implementing these kinds of things without seeeing examples.

~~~
mgechev
We have a few examples in the readme. You can find demo applications using the
Guess.js plugin for webpack here [https://github.com/guess-
js/guess/tree/master/packages/guess...](https://github.com/guess-
js/guess/tree/master/packages/guess-webpack#demos)

The most real-world demo is the Gatsby Wikipedia example which Addy Osmani
demonstrated on Google I/O. You can find it here at [https://guess-gatsby-
wikipedia-demo.firebaseapp.com/](https://guess-gatsby-wikipedia-
demo.firebaseapp.com/). You can toggle link highlighting by pressing "h". Red
links are very likely to be visited, orange/yellow ones have mild probability,
and green ones are unlikely. The highlighting is based on the model that
Guess.js builds from the Google Analytics report.

Here's demo of using Guess.js with static sites [https://github.com/guess-
js/guess/tree/master/experiments/gu...](https://github.com/guess-
js/guess/tree/master/experiments/guess-static-sites#guess-static-sites)

~~~
rajangdavis
I think there are some issues with the demo, there are 502 errors (CORS)
coming up in the console.

